# 8/11/2021 AEW Dynamite Official Discussion Thread - Jericho's Final Labor



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

@LifeInCattleClass I guess I'll do the honors this week? 🤷‍♂️ @Firefromthegods

Card looks pretty meh tbh. More looking forward to Rampage.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Getting closer and closer to that trios title.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

There will be a Britt Baker segment added for sure since it is in Pittsburgh.



Erik. said:


> Getting closer and closer to that trios title.


I agree. They have been having some random trios matches recently and it feels like they are prepping the audience for the titles to be introduced after All Out.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Prized Fighter said:


> There will be a Britt Baker segment added for sure since it is in Pittsburgh.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. They have been having some random trios matches recently and it feels like they are prepping the audience for the titles to be introduced after All Out.


They've already booked Britt Baker vs Red Velvet for Rampage this Friday so they'll probably hold off on Britt until then.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> I agree. They have been having some random trios matches recently and it feels like they are prepping the audience for the titles to be introduced after All Out.


For me, it's the main reason they keep doing 3 on 3.

I personally don't really want to see a trios title but it's looking more and more likely.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Prosper said:


> They've already booked Britt Baker vs Red Velvet for Rampage this Friday so they'll probably hold off on Britt until then.


The crowd loves that D-M-D bit though. 2 mins with Tony for sure!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Oop, soz -didn’t see this


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

3 out of 6 of those matches I don’t really care about.. Best Friends, Nyla and Good Brothers. Hopefully it will still be a good show.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I wish they could figure out what to do with Dante Martin. He has rare athletic skills, but no character at all. Some of the stuff he can do would make Ricochet blush. There are ways to make a guy like that look like an attraction worth watching, but he needs major help.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I knew I should have bought tickets for the Rampage show. Blah.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Awful looking card. Are they trying to make this as bad as Dark because they're doing a good job. This likely be as bad as last week. May watch just the highlights and wait until Punk shows up to see the whole thing.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Have no clue why Vicky and Nyla Rose are getting any Dynamite time? Conti and Rosa should be on every week ahead of them. Hopefully Statlander squashes them both. Same questions about Hardy/Private Party. Why? So many more entertaining acts that haven't been on Dynamite in forever. 

Wardlow as the 4th labor with MJF at ringside is just a lame stip. MJF as ref would have at least made me want to tune in to see how they'd play that.

This looks like back to back weeks of nothing happening shows. Hopefully they are just waiting for Punk to get there to start some major feuds.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Oop, soz -didn’t see this


I work at home and had 30 minutes of free time lol so I was bouncing around on here looking for the card for tomorrow haha I'll leave the Dynamite threads to you if you'd like yours are funnier


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Really hope Wardlow has a good showing. Jericho really isn't anything special in the ring anymore and certainly not good enough to truly carry Wardlow to a good match. especially as Wardlow is no ring general himself. I think we're probably going to see your bog standard 101 wrestling comeuppance here though. Wardlow will likely destroy Jericho the whole match and some kind of shenanigans will take place. Either MJF accidently costing Wardlow the match or Wardlow accidently hits MJF so he can't get involved in Jericho pinning Wardlow to win and go on to face him at All Out.

I like Dante Martin, looks a good talent. Not interested in the Sydal brothers though. I hope The Elite just destroy them. Wouldn't surprise me to see The Good Brothers come in and help The Elite beat down all 3 men after the match with Christian and Jungle Boy then coming down to make the save just as it seems we're heading the way of Omega/Christian at All Out.

Wheeler Yuta, Orange Cassidy and Chuck Taylor vs. Private Party and Matt Hardy? Hard pass. Not interested in anyone of the people in that ring. Though I think Wheeler Yuta has a big future - you can just smell a trios title coming. And I am not entirely sure it's truly needed.

Statlander gets the win over Nyla Rose and become the next person to face Britt Baker whilst they hold off on Baker/Thunder Rosa for a bit. I assume because it's a bit too soon for Britt Baker to lose the title.

Would LOVE the Dark Order to go over in the tag titles match but can't see it - Good Brothers cheating to win, I assume for added heat. 

Darby Allin vs. Daniel Garcia could be an interesting match up. I've heard nothing but good things about Daniel Garcia so this should be a good showcase for him. Darby is one of the most entertaining guys on the roster, so you'd think these two would absolutely tear the house down.

4 weeks away from All Out and not a single match confirmed for it yet (Besides the battle royale) - so hopefully some shit starts getting booked tomorrow night.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> I work at home and had 30 minutes of free time lol so I was bouncing around on here looking for the card for tomorrow haha I'll leave the Dynamite threads to you if you'd like yours are funnier


i got lost in time - i thought it was still monday today


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Feels like they’re coasting until Punk and DB debut. Disappointing.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Crud card.

Must be saving the heat for Rampage debut episode this week. Britt vs Red Velvet already booked, I assume Andrade will be there judging by his absence, maybe Miro as well. Mox? Kingston? Christian? Page? Page? Cage? Jungle Boy? Black?

The Lambert MMA guy is bringing back-up - I assume King Mo as he's the only pro wrestler in ATT. I can't remember of Junior Dos Santos ever indicated a desire to pro-wrestle. We was released from UFC in March. JDS or Arlovski would cut better visuals standing up to Archer. Is that happening this week though? Lambert only appeared at Daily's Place shows.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> Feels like they’re coasting until Punk and DB debut. Disappointing.


Lol the show hasn’t even happened yet, let’s see what happens in between the matches aye?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

rich110991 said:


> Lol the show hasn’t even happened yet, let’s see what happens in between the matches aye?


I’m basing it on last weeks show and this weeks card. Sit the fuck down.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> I’m basing it on last weeks show and this weeks card. Sit the fuck down.


Shut the fuck up there’s no need to be a twat


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Jim Ross stands in the middle of the ring and announces, “We have a special treat for you tonight, Pittsburgh. There are champions, and there are legends. But there is only ONE legendary champion who is an Olympic gold medalist. Ladies and gentlemen, please welcome…KURT ANGLE!” 

Angle comes out to a reworked version of “Medal.” The hometown fans are going nuts. Kurt embraces JR and waves to the crowd. Taking the mic, he thanks the fans for the warm welcome and starts to put over Pittsburgh. But suddenly…

_“The doctor will see you now…”_

Britt Baker and Reba (not Rebel) come to the ring to a mix of cheers and boos. Britt has a mic, and she says, “Kurt, it is so awesome of you to show up here in front of OUR hometown fans. I know why you’re here. Like everybody else, you wanted to meet the face of our AEW women’s division. At one time, you were the ultimate winner…a champion’s champion…and the shining hero that the all great fans of Pittsburgh deserved.”

Cheers from the fans.

Britt continues: “But now Pittsburgh has a new champion. A better champion. And that champion is ME.”

The fans start to boo.

Britt pivots to face the hard camera. “Oh, it’s true. It’s true.”


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

They sure love promoting a lot of matches with jobbers this is a disaster of a boring card and it will likely lead to low ratings and they deserve it it for such crappy booking they can't even put Sonny kiss on Dynamite which is insane


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i got lost in time - i thought it was still monday today


Smoking that South African kush lol, puff puff pass Cattle puff puff pass, you fucking up the rotation, you’d get killed with somebody else, you lucky you my boy - lol love that movie


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I didn't notice the original poster before I stuck. You good with prosper doing this week @LifeInCattleClass ?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm sure it'll be another great episode, but they should really consider promoting less matches in advance if the matches don't sound that interesting on paper.

I'm sure there'll still be angles or segments backstage that will lay the table for Punk And Bryan, Hangman, and other stories.

Evil Uno and Stu Grayson are the two members of Dark Order who held all the other members back from saving Hangman. They're also the original tag team from Dark Order's debut. For them to be featured in a match on Dynamite, it will probably tie in with Hangman's story somehow, so you can't really judge the card until after it's played out.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think that Darby Allin vs Daniel Garcia is going to be a hidden gem. AEW's been kind of sandbagging Garcia but actually he's a big deal on the indies


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

A number of pointless, predictable, awful matches... urgh. Feels like we're back on Friday nights and AEW is coasting... Hopefully, we'll have some interesting segments or something to liven this up. They shouldn't announce these matches, leave one or two off and build/announce them during the show. e.g. for the tag titles, have the Elite mock the DO and them challenge the Good Brothers.

Jericho v Wardlow -- Not sure how this will go, but at least it makes sense booking wise.

Elite v Yoga Jobbers/Dante -- Pointless. No build-up, nothing. No reason for this match and it's super predictable. A run-in will occur; otherwise, there's no point in the match at all.

Best Friends v Hardy Office -- Meh, the less I see of Chuck Taylor the better. Yuta has done nothing for me so far. I predict we will see The Blade again...

Rose vs Statlander -- Is this for ranking positions? That's the only way this makes sense. Nyla has been awful in the ring recently and I am fed up with sloppy Statlander's cartwheel nonsense. I can't see Nyla winning after the recent loss.

Good Brothers vs DO -- I thought the DO couldn't challenge? Oh this is for a different tag titles... could've you know... issued a challenge beforehand? Did I miss the build up?

Allin vs Garcia -- Makes sense if you watched Elevation.

Instead of all these 3 man tag matches, why not actually feature the tag division? The Bucks have buried the division so much that we don't even see the other teams on Dynamite...



Erik. said:


> Christian and Jungle Boy then coming down to make the save


That would've been a much better three way tag.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This is a weak card after last week. Every match outside of Jericho vs Wardlow should be thrown in the trash. They need Conti, Shida, Black, Christian, Mox, Pac, Penta, Fenix, Andrade and Miro.

Imagine if it was the week after Scott Hall invaded Nitro, and you have no follow-up on it at all. Black better be on this show. He has to come out with the boot and increase the heat. Maybe have Adam Page or Dustin come out and get kicked in the face too.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

i am excited - historically when it is not a stacked card on paper, Dynamite produces its best shows ...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Very weak looking card. Jericho/Wardlow has a bit of my interest, but eh... seems like a missable show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> I didn't notice the original poster before I stuck. You good with prosper doing this week @LifeInCattleClass ?


of course


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> Jim Ross stands in the middle of the ring and announces, “We have a special treat for you tonight, Pittsburgh. There are champions, and there are legends. But there is only ONE legendary champion who is an Olympic gold medalist. Ladies and gentlemen, please welcome…KURT ANGLE!”
> 
> Angle comes out to a reworked version of “Medal.” The hometown fans are going nuts. Kurt embraces JR and waves to the crowd. Taking the mic, he thanks the fans for the warm welcome and starts to put over Pittsburgh. But suddenly…
> 
> ...


SPLOOOOOOGE


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Jericho V Wardlow looks great

Wardlow reminds me of Nash ... better than wrestler he's hired to protect


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I don't know why they feel the need to announce the whole card like this. Especially when really only one match has any real story behind it. Based on the matches announced, I'll probably watch tomorrow, rather than staying up to watch live.

I'm sure it'll be a great show. Dynamite rarely disappoints. But I'm still a little disappointed that the Labors of Jericho have basically fizzled out after peaking at match 2. Spears was a good start, and when MJF announced Gage as opponent #2, I really thought that this was going to escalate to a huge payoff at match #5. But, apart from a nice nostalgia match with Juvi, we now just default back to the obvious opponent for #4, and they have essentially pivoted away from Jericho needing to pass the 5 labors before getting to MJF - as MJF is now the 5th match himself.

This has been a really nice idea that started great and seems to have really dropped off for me.
Hopefully they have something interesting planned other than just Jericho beating Wardlow following some interference from MJF tonight.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DaveRA said:


> Jericho V Wardlow looks great
> 
> Wardlow reminds me of Nash ... better than wrestler he's hired to protect


Are you saying Nash was better than Shawn Michaels? Or am I trippin


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Are you saying Nash was better than Shawn Michaels? Or am I trippin


Thumbs up mate … HBK the OG of flippy s#@*. Arrogant and overrated


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Are there any mask requirements or whatever at the show? Picking the kids up from school and driving up for tonight’s show…


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

bdon said:


> Are there any mask requirements or whatever at the show? Picking the kids up from school and driving up for tonight’s show…


Man you’re so lucky 😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> Man you’re so lucky 😂


Try saying that when the kids are cranky after school and immediately shoved into our truck for 3.5 hours. They enjoyed the show last time when AEW was in Charleston for one of the early episodes of Dynamite, but that was only a 17 min drive for them. I was stuck at work and had to miss that one. 

First little mf’er that tries to ruin my day is catching a shoot V-Trigger lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DaveRA said:


> Jericho V Wardlow looks great
> 
> Wardlow reminds me of Nash ... better than wrestler he's hired to protect


I wouldn't mind just seeing more of Wardlow.

It's obvious they're going to eventually go down the MJF vs. Wardlow route - but without knowing just how over Wardlow could get, it'll fall flat. They can't just hope the fans react well to Wardlow when MJF turns on him based off the back of MJF being hated.

I think with more ring time and Wardlow just destroying enhancement talent, we could really see a break out star.

Would love if he stopped the flips though. He doesn't need it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

greasykid1 said:


> I don't know why they feel the need to announce the whole card like this. Especially when really only one match has any real story behind it. Based on the matches announced, I'll probably watch tomorrow, rather than staying up to watch live.
> 
> I'm sure it'll be a great show. Dynamite rarely disappoints. But I'm still a little disappointed that the Labors of Jericho have basically fizzled out after peaking at match 2. Spears was a good start, and when MJF announced Gage as opponent #2, I really thought that this was going to escalate to a huge payoff at match #5. But, apart from a nice nostalgia match with Juvi, we now just default back to the obvious opponent for #4, and they have essentially pivoted away from Jericho needing to pass the 5 labors before getting to MJF - as MJF is now the 5th match himself.
> 
> ...


MJF has always been the 5th labor. I think it was a catch-22 with Nick Gage. AEW struck while the iron was hot and brought him in when he was the hottest he'll ever be. From a boring promotional level, it is useful to AEW to promote Wardlow as being the most dangerous trial.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tickets are showing it starts at 7pm, but the telecast doesn’t air until 8pm.
Safe to assume they’re filming some stuff for Dark at 7pm?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Tickets are showing it starts at 7pm, but the telecast doesn’t air until 8pm.
> Safe to assume they’re filming some stuff for Dark at 7pm?


yah, they film elevation beforehand / and 1 match after i think


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Darby vs Garcia will be good. Looking forward to it. 

Elite vs Dante & Sydals will be cool too.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They just started filming Elevation over an hour before Dynamite with 2.0 in the opening match against Ganon Jones and Duke Davis.

Pic from Twitter - a fair few fans have turned up early.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> They just started filming Elevation over an hour before Dynamite with 2.0 in the opening match against Ganon Jones and Duke Davis.
> 
> Pic from Twitter - a fair few fans have turned up early.
> 
> View attachment 106206


Taz would call the final boss of Legend of Zelda Ganon Jones


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Pumped up for Dynamite let's make it 5 weeks at over a million cheers guys!!!!🥰🍺🍺🍺


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Let's go! No work tomorrow so staying up in uk to watch live.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MJF with the asshole apple


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*What's Darby doing tonight?*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


*Can't wait for tonight's Britt promo.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm a bigger Nyla fan than most but hopefully she gets rotated out of Dynamite for a while.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *What's Darby doing tonight?*


Fighting Daniel Garcia


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The Elite entrance music is WOAT material


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

AEW going full TNA by burying their own and giving a shot to the near 50 year old man who hasn't wrestled in seven years.....


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Elite should always enter to Kenny's theme.

Very low key way to announce Omega vs Christian. I guess Christian comes out after this match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alrighty a clearly one sided jobber boring match that'll go 20 minutes im sure... so be back in 20


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Omega vs Christian is an underwhelming ppv title match. Hopefully they are saving Hangman for Arthur Ashe.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

While I like outdoor settings once in a while I love the lighting inside arenas when focused on the ring.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Alrighty a clearly one sided jobber boring match that'll go 20 minutes im sure... so be back in 20


Only 3 matches went 20 minutes on Dynamite on 2021 so far...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> The Elite entrance music is WOAT material


*Why did they change their music to this garbage? It's literally the only thing I could tolerate about them.*


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Wardlow will do this to MJF one day


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Alrighty a clearly one sided jobber boring match that'll go 20 minutes im sure... so be back in 20


*I just ordered pizza, so hopefully it gets here when this garbage is over.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Alrighty a clearly one sided jobber boring match that'll go 20 minutes im sure... so be back in 20


I think AEW considers Dante Martin a future piece. So, they probably won't treat him like a jobber


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dan Hausen sign front row


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Dante Martin is a real athlete. These other guys are cosplaying athletes. The kid is 20 and his spots already look better and land with more impact than the rest of the guys in the match.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The XL 2 said:


> Dante Martin is a real athlete. These other guys are cosplaying athletes. The kid is 20 and his spots already look better and land with more impact than the rest of the guys in the match.


....and it´s not because the rest are trash, but the execution of this boy is something special.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Dante Martin is a real athlete. These other guys are cosplaying athletes. The kid is 20 and his spots already look better and land with more impact than the rest of the guys in the match.


You mean like the hold my hands so I can dive guy. Seems like Bucks hate lol


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

The fans are falling asleep the show looks like it will be awful this is basically a one-match show with Jericho and it's not even a good match


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

JR -"Who's better than Kenny Omega? Nobody (except Randy Orton) for my money"


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

????

The ref can only call what they see and they provide provide have all 3 in the ring. Tf is this.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

JR out and out buried Knox 🤣🤣🤣
“It’s Knox, he misses a lot of things”


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Holy! I'm not a flips guy but those flips were insane!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Dante could be a star

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

This Dante kid is sick af.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Dante Martin's pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Dante Martin is a different tier of athlete than these guys. His stuff looks a lot better too. He has a ton of upside.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Dante Martin is showing up!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

OMG this kid.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Imagine Dante Martin vs Sammy


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dante's face looks just like the face part of one of the Teletubbies.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Is his bro still injured? Damn what a counter 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was really good even if the result was never in doubt. Dante is a real crowd pleaser. Crowd was soooo behind him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Dante can talk on the mic he can be a big star.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Dante is only 20 years old. Jesus christ.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I ordered my pizza at 8:00 and it got here at 8:15. Don't let these people lie to you about shitty Young Bucks matches being shorter than 20 minutes.







*


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

That kid is already a star. He made everything look so effortless.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It’s…it’s Christian.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I didn't like Dante before this match! 
I was really impressed. 
Great match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dante is on another level. Half of his spots was shit I've never seen before. He has a bright future.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm sorry but Christian vs Omega aint a match i'm all that excited about.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Martin has an incredibly bright future ahead of him just an absolute worker in the ring i cant recall him ever getting any mic time but he has time to develop it


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Considering I wasn't expecting much from that match I thoroughly enjoyed it. Dante did awesome.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Christian has replaced Marco stunt. That night be the greatest upgrade ever in a group lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Christian/Omega at All Out is lame.

Disappointing move from AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


LOL more proof of cosplay wannabe of other wrestlers,since they cant do their own unique gimmick


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Christian/Omega at All Out is lame.
> 
> Disappointing move from AEW.


Yeah thats a shit main event for a ppv as big as All Out, it should be Hangman vs Omega in that spot. Christin vs Omega is just a tv special main event match imo.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny vs Omega and Jurassics vs Bucks on the PPV it looks like, but the in-ring debut of Punk will be the big selling point IMO.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like Christian but the Omega match doesnt do it for me; he just seems out of place there in this angle.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> ....and it´s not because the rest are trash, but the execution of this boy is something special.


Most of the other guys in the match do overly complex spots that they can barely do, and they look like shit. Dante does shit these guys can't do, the moves connect well and he has a grace that these guys don't have. Its night and day and very easy to spot if you know what you're matching.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Also sorry for my negativity last week I was having a bad trip on mushrooms and I was hoping wrestling would make me feel better but it did the opposite[emoji1787].

Watching this episode with a very open mind and a positive energy going in.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Christian/Omega at All Out is lame.
> 
> Disappointing move from AEW.


It's smart.

Punk v Darby will be the main event and it will be the buys for the PPV so no reason to burn an interesting title match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

kyledriver said:


> Christian has replaced Marco stunt. That night be the greatest upgrade ever in a group lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


What about when DX replaced Shawn Michaels with X-Pac?

Ok...maybe this wins


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm sorry but Christian vs Omega aint a match i'm all that excited about.


*Hangman is officially shitcanned*.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is that twice the mic was taken from TONY? LMFAO


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425614087287934977


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Well... that sure was a bucks match. Does anyone actually care about Christian vs Omega?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol hear come the chants.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Hangman is officially shitcanned*.


Forgotten, pushed aside for the new up and comer, Christian.

CM PUNK chants not even in Chicago lol. Boy if Punk doesnt show, it will be a major destruction of whatever the arena in Chicago is made of lmao


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

The crowds HOT BABY REAL HOT

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

3venflow said:


> Kenny vs Omega and Jurassics vs Bucks on the PPV it looks like, but the in-ring debut of Punk will be the big selling point IMO.


I think they should actually consider putting the belts on Jurassic Express. It would be sad, if they split up before ever winning the titles. Also drives the storyline further to have them win and Christian lose. Though it would suck for Santana&Ortiz not having the match with The Bucks at Ashe Stadium.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Is that twice the mic was taken from TONY? LMFAO


*Your 20 minute timer was perfect by the way 😂*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Punk and Bryan chants lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They're trying hard to make Christian this guy, but he aint.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wow Christian is almost the same height as luchasaurus

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Forgotten, pushed aside for the new up and comer, Christian.
> 
> CM PUNK chants not even in Chicago lol. Boy if Punk doesnt show, it will be a major destruction of whatever the arena in Chicago is made of lmao


*Yep, it'll be the second biggest disaster they've ever had.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

You have 4 ppvs a year.

Omega has faced a comedy character who has become a background character of the show since and a 47 year old Christian.

Brilliant booking of the champion.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ohh swerve


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

These muppet fans are going to hijack all the live shows going forward.

It’s 2014 all over again 🤦🏿‍♂️


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kenny's acting is pretty cringe


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Damn I might have to check out rampage now

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Nice Kenny defending Impact title on Rampage.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

OK there's gotta be a swerve here. There's no way they're just doing Christian vs Kenny twice


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Christian is beating Kenny on Rampage isn't he?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Is that twice the mic was taken from TONY? LMFAO


I remember when Dynamtie first started all his interviews kept getting interrupted


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Hangman is officially shitcanned*.


no he isnt he has a kid being born soon they dont want to put the title on him and have him be gone for weeks pull your head out of your ass and quit bitching


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So is Christian gonna wrestle for both titles?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They're giving away the All Out main event on Rampage? There has to be a swerve here.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Omega 🤣


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

em i the only one that wants a true bad ass heel stable ? feeling all the weak attempts at being bad in aew are soft as fuck.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> I think they should actually consider putting the belts on Jurassic Express. It would be sad, if they split up before ever winning the titles. Also drives the storyline further to have them win and Christian lose. Though it would suck for Santana&Ortiz not having the match with The Bucks at Ashe Stadium.


They need the belts to set up the eventual Luchasaurus heel turn on JB


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Least Black is getting mic time.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YAY THE FORBIDDEN DOOR IS OPEN!!!

...for Christian 😑.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Christian is beating Kenny on Rampage isn't he?


I can't see it. If Kenny is going to lose on AEW TV it should be for their belt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Cody is trying to Out-Miz the Miz? LOL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Announcing Jay White vs Kenny Omega on Rampage would have been huge here. Big miss.*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I was gonna make a joke about this being the first time any Impact title has been defended in front of a crowd with 10K+ but that's next week


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lame fake cody reality series


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL instead of an ad for Cody's show, here in Canada we got an ad for a cellphone company with a guy who looks like Jon Moxley's doughy cousin


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

A PG Attitude said:


> Omega


That was a good one even though they killed Kenny.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Its taken 30 minutes of Dynamite for the live thread to get as many posts as three hours of RAW this week.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Announcing Jay White vs Kenny Omega on Rampage would have been huge here. Big miss.*


Impact promoted a multi brand PPV for October. Maybe it happens there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They like to say the word, 'shit' lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Impact promoted a multi brand PPV for October. Maybe it happens there.


*It would be nice for AEW to promote it too.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> They like to say the word, 'shit' lol


*They get like 10 of those a night and they make sure to use each and every one of them.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL Fuego dying every week is gonna be a meme now


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Who are these midgets


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Poor Fuego getting murdered.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Announcing Jay White vs Kenny Omega on Rampage would have been huge here. Big miss.*


Christian Cage possibly winning the TNA/Impact world title one more time is a much bigger moment. Also if they get the belt onto Christian, a TNA legend, they can cross-promote the hell out of it and it adds credibility to the AllOut Main Event and Rampage. Maybe TNT/TBS has changed their stance. I think Christian wins the Impact belt, I´m just not sure whether he´ll drop it back to Omega at AllOut, when he loses.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I reckon Hangman costs Omega the match Friday, triple threat at All out with Omega pinning Christian then Hangman vs Omega at Arthur Ashe.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *They get like 10 of those a night and they make sure to use each and every one of them.*


They want to say them now before they lose time to take advantage of the word shit lol

Okay Darby vs Garcia. Have no fucking idea who Garcia is but i'll give him a chance today


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good video package for Miro - don't care about his opponent but now I have a reason to watch Rampage.

Black also had a really good promo package too.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

You could walk into your local McDonalds and see random employees more menacing than these 3 random jabronis. Zero star power


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I'll give AEW credit on Black..he's already much better in AEW than entire main roster WWE run.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> They want to say them now before they lose time to take advantage of the word shit lol
> 
> Okay Darby vs Garcia. Have no fucking idea who Garcia is but i'll give him a chance today


*All I know is that this match better not be longer than 10 minutes.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Miro has been outstanding ever since he broke away from Kip.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Garcia's grey leggings have heel heat with me


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That popped me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Looks like Darby's overness was unaffected by last week's nonsense.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Garcia not really a flipper, expected a major flipper he kind of has an Orton type of mannerisms


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

AEW dark match


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Looks like Darby's overness was unaffected by last week's nonsense.*



no one gives a fuck. we need to stop this i care fake shit. people move on from the worst of things in life in a blink of an eye


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Can't explain how happy I am to see some slowed down technical wrestling on Dynamite. It's a nice contrast to the fast pace. Hopefully Danielson mentors Garcia some when he arrives.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Garcia has potential, little too small and scrawny but he has a decent heel attitude and moveset.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

I dont get it..why there are random matches without any build on your main show??


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I thought it was Ever Quest 64


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Yet another star vs jobber match going through a break and people here will swear to you that they only last 5 minutes.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I do like that Garcia has a more mat-based offense. Definitely gives him a different niche than most guys.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Garcia using the arm and some psychology. A rare thing in AEW.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

That’s a lot of jobbers so far


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

They must really want to lock Garcia down to a contract, this is a lot of airtime on their main show he is being given on appearance fees.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sting slow as fuck out there lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This may be the GOAT squash.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425617225650786306


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Match of the night here so far. Im impressed with Garcia.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

izhack111 said:


> I dont get it..why there are random matches without any build on your main show??


*Because it's mandatory for AEW's top guys to go 15 minutes with random people off the street on their flagship show.*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Zzzzz


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The only way to get Miro over as a heel is to put him with the most over jobbers on the roster and Fuego is that


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> This may be the GOAT squash.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425617225650786306


My favourite all-time squash is Chris Ben*redacted* vs Lodi from WCW Nitro back in the day. Just chopped him about 100 times


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425619607604416515


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Match of the night here so far. Im impressed with Garcia.


He's a lot like early 2000s Danielson, makes everything look good. Just needs to develop a persona in time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kudos for both. Great match. Garcia impressed me, he's good for a rookie.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

why the fuck are they doing the crowd lighting again. looks so horrible and wwe ish


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Its been a strong technical match between these two guys so far. Garcia showing promise. Its like they're priming a lot of young guys for their second show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> He's a lot like early 2000s Danielson, makes everything look good. Just needs to develop a persona in time.


Definitely won me over tonight. Never seen him. But wow he has some pre Daniel Bryan like moves and a bit of that Orton demeanor.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

62 year old Sting kicking ass 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

How many AEW matches have ended like 30 seconds after a break? Definitely a TNT strategy


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Why are Sting and Darby brawling with these nobodies?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fenix and Penta talking english? WOW


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Sting whipping those jobber asses


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Like sauce and ribs [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji23]JR what da fuck!!!!’[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pac vs Andrade? Yes, sign me up!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Pac v Andrade would be a banger match


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

FrankenTodd said:


> Like sauce and ribs [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji23]JR what da fuck!!!!’[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mans was about to plug his BBQ sauce.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Statlander's ass may make me watch this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That Wheeler dude has a good look. Can he talk english? LOL


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Casually dressed Lucha Bros >>>>>


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Adapting said:


> Mans was about to plug his BBQ sauce.


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji1787][emoji1787] Yes he was 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

More hints at Lucha Bros vs Bucks. Great choice to take the belts off the Bucks. They took Fenix's mask earlier this year and put him out of action.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Matt “the procreator” Hardy


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

hate random matches with people that are not together all mashed together. zero click


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Another pointless trios match. Jeez.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

izhack111 said:


> I dont get it..why there are random matches without any build on your main show??


These “random” matches keep the big matches important. You don’t wanna run through matches quickly and you certainly don’t want a million rematches week in and week out.

The matches that need build are the PPV matches and big matches. These “random” matches help develop the bigger ones.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

They should just let Death Triangle do all the talking, because Andrade is like the Bermuda Triangle of Promos. Once you are in, you´ll never escape it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> hate random matches with people that are not together all mashed together. zero click


These teams have been feuding for a while.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> That Wheeler dude has a good look. Can he talk english? LOL


He's American so probably 🤣


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Wheeler Yuta looks a LOT like Australian actor Takaya Honda.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Geeee said:


> These teams have been feuding for a while.



And no one cares


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> He's American so probably 🤣


Good. He needs to get on the mic. Lets see how he does in the ring tonight.

And Hardy as much as he gets hate, draws ratings lmao. He drew large ratings for WWE recently and even AEW


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> These teams have been feuding for a while.


ya oc side is a group i guess. more or so the others. but also they are all just going off of the oc gimmick and hes better solo


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

3venflow said:


> He's American so probably 🤣


Eh maybe he´s from the swamps in the south.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That scream is bad, always hated when he did that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Need more camera zoom on Statlander's ass


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

NXT Only said:


> These “random” matches keep the big matches important. You don’t wanna run through matches quickly and you certainly don’t want a million rematches week in and week out.
> 
> The matches that need build are the PPV matches and big matches. These “random” matches help develop the bigger ones.


Exactly this. Its how you keep all your top stars strong and away from 50/50 booking. And it gives the audience a chance to see the young stars of tomorrow have breakout performances.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I like Wheeler Yuta


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cornette will be mashing his fast forward button as hard as he can.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This Wheeler Yuta kid just showed up in Best Friends one day with basically zero build or explanation.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I like Wheeler Yuta


He has the look for sure. Not sure how he wrestles or talks. So far i'm impressed with Garcia, although hopefully that guy can buff up some and put on weight


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Is Heels any good? Anyone watched it?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

HEELS commercial.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think that using OC's kick spot to set up a poetry in motion was pretty creative


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> This Wheeler Yuta kid just showed up in Best Friends one day with basically zero build or explanation.


Yep. Just like no big deal. Kinda like how Orton was gone forever, then randomly comes back on Monday and there's no reasoning LMFAO


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

shandcraig said:


> hate random matches with people that are not together all mashed together. zero click


But both teams are factions....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So i've missed some of the show, what happened to Hangman? they started build to him and Omega the last few weeks, now Christian is feuding with Omega?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

They just keep adding to the excitement  So much going on but it’s great!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dante has a bit of promise too. So far Dante and Garcia are impressing me a bit. Dante needs to talk though.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> But both teams are factions....



doesnt mean its working. aew has wasted butchers gimmick. a butcher tagging with party club boys, righttttttt


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> So i've missed some of the show, what happened to Hangman? they started build to their match the last few weeks now Christian is feuding with Omega?


Nothing. As in no mention. Probably drunk in the back. I wanted Page to get the mega push but i guess not now.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> He has the look for sure. Not sure how he wrestles or talks. So far i'm impressed with Garcia, although hopefully that guy can buff up some and put on weight


I’ve seen Yuta wrestle for MLW (as Jimmy Yuta) and for ROH.

He’s a very good wrestler. Neither places emphasised his personality, so that aspect probably will develop over time.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wheeler and Garcia are two of the absolute best talents on the indies. Both very slick, polished workers for their age. They went 60 minutes against each other the other day. Garcia was supposed to be joining WWE earlier this year but didn't happen for some reason.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> So i've missed some of the show, what happened to Hangman? they started build to their match the last few weeks now Christian is feuding with Omega?


His wife is giving birth soon so they didnt want to pull the trigger on him only to have him off tv for weeks helping with his kid after winning the belt


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Londonlaw said:


> I’ve seen Yuta wrestle for MLW (as Jimmy Yuta) and for ROH.
> 
> He’s a very good wrestler. Neither places emphasised his personality, so that aspect probably will develop over time.


Give him someone who can talk, OC cant LMAO


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The fucking screaming lmao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like that was the first ever Chucky T chant


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

does no one else think the colors on the crowd looks bad ?

kris will be a fun womens champ one day !


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MrMeeseeks said:


> His wife is giving birth soon so they didnt want to pull the trigger on him only to have him off tv for weeks helping with his kid after winning the belt


Seriously? Wow sucks they went and already put build towards their match the last few weeks only for them to randomly stop feuding and Christian randomly put in his place. And with one of their big ppvs coming around too, what a shit show.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Just going to point out that none of us saw the Kenny/Christian Impact title match coming on Friday. It’s nice to be swerved and surprised!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> does no one else think the colors on the crowd looks bad ?


I prefer to see the full crowd, not dim lights lol. Oh well. I guess to focus it more of the ring action


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

OC is proof that being a character is more important than size


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

3venflow said:


> Wheeler and Garcia are two of the absolute best talents on the indies. Both very slick, polished workers for their age. They went 60 minutes against each other the other day. Garcia was supposed to be joining WWE earlier this year but didn't happen for some reason.


I saw that match. Amazing match. Wasn’t bored at all.

Then again, I started watching wrestling in the 80’s (and it wasn’t WWF) so I don’t need bells and whistles, and killer promos to be taken in by a wrestler or their match.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The crowd is so dead. lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chuck Taylor has no business being on national television, the guy looks terrible. Looks like a guy who works at a gas station jumped in the ring.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Seriously? Wow sucks they went and already put build towards their match the last few weeks only for them to randomly stop feuding and Christian randomly put in his place. And with one of their big ppvs coming around too, what a shit show.


it wasnt random they had a 10 man tag match where Dark Order put up their tag title shot and Hangman put up his title shot and they lost


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MHO actually get a win, stop the press.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> does no one else think the colors on the crowd looks bad ?
> 
> kris will be a fun womens champ one day !


Yep, coloured crowd lighting looks shit and tacky. Always has.

Before lockdown they stopped it, unfortunately its come back since. Fucking awful.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Andrade looking like a Mexican tribal chief hahaha


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Andrade’s suits are $$$$


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

...and then Chavo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> Andrade’s suits are $$$$


It's too bad Andrade isn't $$$$.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Seriously? Wow sucks they went and already put build towards their match the last few weeks only for them to randomly stop feuding and Christian randomly put in his place. And with one of their big ppvs coming around too, what a shit show.


*You missed the boos and CM Punk chants when Christian was announced as the number one contender.*


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Andrade would be more over if Dasha was managing him. They look like they go together. Power Latino couple


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Araxen said:


> The crowd is so dead. lol



Can you blame them?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MrMeeseeks said:


> it wasnt random they had a 10 man tag match where Dark Order put up their tag title shot and Hangman put up his title shot and they lost


Still a shit way to just end a feud that was being hyped up, oh he lost a match that had his title match on the line, seriously? Well say bye to your title win Page, with Punk and Bryan coming in and Black being pushed you aint getting it any time in the near future now.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Chavo isn’t helping the situation. He’s never been a good promo.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I would love Pac to destroy Andrade so much, but I'm pretty sure it won't happen!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was a very fun match with a good ending.*


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Pac vs Andrade. MOTY contender


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

All Out

Omega vs Christian 
PAC vs Andrade 
Bucks vs Lucha Bros (maybe)
Punk vs Darby?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> I prefer to see the full crowd, not dim lights lol. Oh well. I guess to focus it more of the ring action



but it does the opposite, its distracting


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

AEW has too many people. These random jobbers with the stars doesn't work. At least Bryan Danielson and CM Punk bring much needed star power, cut the excess fat.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

A PG Attitude said:


> Pac vs Andrade. MOTY contender


They should put that on Dynamite than wait for All Out. All Out will already sell based on Punk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Andrade segments continue to be the worst of the night.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I do think it's kind of interesting that it will be so long between Andrade's matches


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

TMTT said:


> AEW has too many people. These random jobbers with the stars doesn't work. At least Bryan Danielson and CM Punks bring much needed starpower, cut the excess fat.


Disagree. The stars beating up the jobbers keeps the stars over. Rematch programming doesn’t work. Look at Raw


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Still a shit way to just end a feud that was being hyped up, oh he lost a match that had his title match on the line, seriously? Well say bye to your title win Page, with Punk and Bryan coming in and Black being pushed you aint getting it any time in the near future now.


nah he's still going to be the one to take the belt off Kenny


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

The problem with all of these newcomers is that the elders are going to have to fold for them. It's stupid, but they really have a legit fighter with Pac.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Andrade has been signed for how long now? 2 months? and he's only had 1 fucking match.....


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Those s bombs are flying tonight lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> Andrade would be more over if Dasha was managing him. They look like they go together. Power Latino couple


Zelina couldn't get him over (I know they weren't a couple in WWE). Andrade just never had any charisma.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MrMeeseeks said:


> nah he's still going to be the one to take the belt off Kenny


How do you figure? he's taking time off to be with his baby, and we got all these huge stars coming in.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Neither Vickie or Chavo feel right for Andrade IMO, but Chavo > Vickie. Salina or Dario Cueto would've been great.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

I really wanted to see flesh being torn again, ugh.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Statlander better win this. Nyla Rose is trash


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Statlander's ass is back. Okay nice.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

_checks watch_

Women's match?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*These rankings are so fucking stupid and inconsistent.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425551343184347143*


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

I'v


SAMCRO said:


> How do you figure? he's taking time off to be with his baby, and we got all these huge stars coming in.


Just because they come in doesn't mean they get immediate title shots ....gotta wrestle to get ranked.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> So Andrade has been signed for how long now? 2 months? and he's only had 1 fucking match.....


Must be nice.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

What's Nia Jax doing in the ring?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Kris Statlander 😍😍


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Britt vs an unbeaten since returning Statlander is a logical title match for All Out. Just need Kris go beat Nyla here.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> Zelina couldn't get him over (I know they weren't a couple in WWE). Andrade just never had any charisma.


Yeah he has an amazing look, but it literally doesn´t translate in his promos. Pac actually sounded awesome tonight and he was a charisma vacuum in WWE. Also Fenix and Penta seem to speak better English than Andrade, so does Shida, and they have said less in two years than Andrade in the last four weeks.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kris ASSlander


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shida has been MIA. Hopefully she goes full blown heel, come back, kendo stick the shit out of people and curse in Japanese, then maybe i'll get more into her.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao Vickie is crazy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Vickie doing her Sindel impression.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Didn't Nyla injure Britt?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Neither Vickie or Chavo feel right for Andrade IMO, but Chavo > Vickie. Salina or Dario Cueto would've been great.


TK said it was Andrade’s suggestion to use Vickie, and then it was TK who changed it to Chavo.

My theory is that Andrade doesn’t want any manager that will overshadow him, and Salina definitely would.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

RIP anyone using headphones


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

A short match with the right winner. How refreshing.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Poor orange is gonna be deaf now


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

shandcraig said:


> doesnt mean its working. aew has wasted butchers gimmick. a butcher tagging with party club boys, righttttttt


They tag because they're employed by Hardy. Its simple reasoning.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That was perfect booking. Statlander now 13-0. Good squash


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice match for Statlander


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW have finally given up on Nyla hopefully.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Please push Kris Statlander she's hot AF


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Araxen said:


> The crowd is so dead. lol


It’s because AEW dosent know how to format a show.

Opening every week with a 20 min spot fest is bound to fatigue the crowd.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Only just catching up.


Dante Martin is awesome
Black and Rusev vignettes were good to see.
Daniel Garcia has huge potential

Rampage over the next 2 weeks is going to be awesome.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dikembe!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Okay, that was actually kinda funny.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jungle Boy nice dunk 😂


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> They tag because they're employed by Hardy. Its simple reasoning.


B&B are assassins for hire all they care about is money and inflicting pain they don't care who they tag with lol.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

tonights episode feels very nerdy to me


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL The Bucks and Jurassic Express should actually have a 2-on-2 basketball game before All Out...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

To think, some idiot believes Nyla Rose is on $2,000,000 a year. 

Lols


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

3venflow said:


> AEW have finally given up on Nyla hopefully.


they gave up like 2 months into the promotion started


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Geeee said:


> LOL The Bucks and Jurassic Express should actually have a 2-on-2 basketball game before All Out...


Matt Jackson is actually really good at basketball. He’s hit some insane truck shots


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Erik. said:


> To think, some idiot believes Nyla Rose is on $2,000,000 a year.
> 
> Lols


What a waste of cash mate!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Red Velvet is sexy


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> They tag because they're employed by Hardy. Its simple reasoning.


I mean, I can't disagree. Butcher was born for bloody hate filled brawls ala the 80s with a manager to talk for him. They feel super out of place with Big Money Matt.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Britt main eventing over Kenny?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

red sucks


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Britt main eventing over Kenny?


tna title dont mean shit lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Red Velvet and Brandi Rhodes are the same person change my mind


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

"The Play of the Day" is probably the worst recycled finish. Hopefully Red finds something better.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I'm normally not into black women, but Red Velvet is really good looking. Damn.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Britt main eventing over Kenny?


They DID say Omega vs. Christian was opening the show on Friday didn't they?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Britt total face wearing the Pitt colors


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Im confused are they in Britt's hometown today and this Friday too?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business has just picked up because D.M.D is here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Velvet's titties were sitting in that vignette.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I'm normally not into black women, but Red Velvet is really good looking. Damn.


Little tiny spinner needs a spanking you would say? LOL


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Is it just me or have they increased the size of the womens belt?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Britt's jacket is sick. Looks very expensive


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Disagree. The stars beating up the jobbers keeps the stars over. Rematch programming doesn’t work. Look at Raw


Still i don't see many new people starting to watch AEW with a card like this.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Is it just me or have they increased the size of the womens belt?


its a bigger one than what Riho had


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Im confused are they in Britt's hometown today and this Friday too?


Yep


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Britts the only person in the company that lets Tony hold the microphone


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Interesting that Britt just called herself the baddest bitch.

Isn't that Jade Cargills line?.....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Britt's promo is on fire, shes confident as fuck. Top Female of AEW for sure.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Is it just me or have they increased the size of the womens belt?


yes they debuted it like 2 months ago. much bigger


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Randy Lahey said:


> Britt total face wearing the Pitt colors


It´s that attention to detail that you never see on Raw. She´s never worn black&yellow before.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol britsburg


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Weird, Red Velvet was just a face not long ago...and Britt heel not long ago lmfao


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Brittsburgh!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Interesting that Britt just called herself the baddest bitch.
> 
> Isn't that Jade Cargills line?.....


I thought that was Ivelisse's line.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Ok I get Britt Baker, but why is Red Velvet in the main event


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Red Velvet looking like a sexy Super Mario


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> I thought that was Ivelisse's line.


I thought that was every girls line. Do you know how many times I've heard that?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I always think back to how AWFUL Britt was at the start of AEW back in 2019.

Just an awful face and clunky in the ring.

Amazing how well AEW have done with her. The heel turn was a god send. And fair play to Britt who has improved leaps and bounds in the ring and gained that confidence from said heel turn that can has helped many talent in the past.

She's killing it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Uh Boy, Dark Order...i'm out of here but... i'll tune in for the main event i guess.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

How can I build a physique like Brian Cages naturally


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

As much as Steelers fans sometimes drive me crazy (I'm from Baltimore), the Terrible Towels here is a nice touch.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I would be fine with Statlander beating Brit because Brit doesn’t need the title to be over, and her money feud is still Thunder Rosa

Statlander being champ could make her a legit star


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Fenix has better English than Brian Cage


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The XL 2 said:


> How can I build a physique like Brian Cages naturally


Eat a lot of meat and work out every day. Also take needles in the ass.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

IMPACT belts being defended on back to back AEW shows.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Britt with that money promo. 👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The XL 2 said:


> How can I build a physique like Brian Cages naturally


You can't


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Dark Order and The Good Brothers are here. Business just died.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Good Brothers bring that old school vibe.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Didn't expect to hear Scott on commentary - nice.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*What. A. Promo!!! Leaving on a high note. Britt Baker never misses.







*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

oh weird didnt notice scott deamore at the announce table


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Jesus that shit is cartoonish


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Jim Ross had a clean moment and spoke some truth. Evil Uno and Grayson are awesome.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Legit DMD said:


> *What. A. Promo!!! Leaving on a high note. Britt Baker never misses.
> View attachment 106210
> *


now thats what a championship looks like


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This the first time I think I've heard AEW actually promote Impact and not shit on them 😂


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I just laughed out loud at Scott D'Amore's voice. The poor guy sounds like a South Park character.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Skeeuhvone is such a simp for Britt Baker.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Good Brothers really are a great old school bad ass to tag team. Great look and size


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Frankie Kazarin and a "returning" Christopher Daniels helping Christian Cage win the Impact title. I´m a sucker for that nostalgia.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Can they just let TNA die?

nobody will ever give a fuck about them and it’s not like NWA where there’s at least some deep history or NJPW where there’s actually a fanbase.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

Britt is on Fire!!!

Man, with all this talk about Dark Order being over it sure didn't see like their reception was overwhelming... Amazing how people respond when they aren't paired with one of the most over guy's in the company and given a special entrance...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So the Dark Order beef is Uno, Grayson and Colt vs Silver, Reynolds, 10 and 5?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> This the first time I think I've heard AEW actually promote Impact and not shit on them 😂


Somehow I like the impact product more than AEW, talent from NJPW and AEW of course help.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This is the fight of the balds.

Stu is amazing


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Stu is pretty good.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn. Gallows has at least 75 lbs on Stu. Impressive lift


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Grayson hits some insane spots every match


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Stu Grayson reminds me Christopher Daniels in his prime.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ET_Paul said:


> Britt is on Fire!!!
> 
> Man, with all this talk about Dark Order being over it sure didn't see like their reception was overwhelming... Amazing how people respond when they aren't paired with one of the most over guy's in the company and given a special entrance...



no one ever said the dark order was over. they never were and never will be. tony gave them fake cheap pop by putting them with the most over person in aew being hangman


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Grayson and Uno have some sweet double team moves


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I totally forgot that Stu and Uno can go in the ring. Sheesh.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The wrestling on this show has been so much fun.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Not a bad bout but I always hated that Good Brothers finisher


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Stu and Uno are a really good tag team


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wolf Mark said:


> Not a bad bout but I always hated that Good Brother finisher




Looks worse when you botch it lol.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Kamille can’t talk at all


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kamille , the other Jade LOL :-D


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

QTip, the most charismatic man in Sport Entertainment!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony in an angle with QT? BAW GAWDDDD


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

That was a terrible promo by Kamille. There was no life to it.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Someone needs to file a missing person's report on Anthony Ogogo. Put him on a milk carton or something.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

QT lol this is so stupid


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony in a match? BAW GAWD


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why waste an angle like this on fucking QT.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Show was great up til now but that Kamille promo followed by this QT promo is rough


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol Tony’s son kinda no selling

Big Show!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I called a Big Show run in weeks ago for this segment.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Paul Wight on RAMPAGE lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

cody rhodes factor discount specials


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Theme slaps


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I Cant believe i popped for Big Show in 2021.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big Show got noodles for legs. Lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I really have no interest in a QT- Big Show feud


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah he’s totally no selling lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tony's kid looks like Ciampa and Gargano did the fusion dance


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Im on board with QT getting ran through by Wight


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy vs Spears at last!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao, Tony Khan got Sting working TVs now. Madman


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Im on board with QT getting ran through by Wight


Sounds like the perfect use of Big Show to me lol


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

How long does this Rampage show go for? 3 title matches in an hour!? Sounds kinda awful tbh.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Im on board with QT getting ran through by Wight


If it gets him off the show permanently. All the talent AEW has means guys like QT shouldn’t be on Dynanite


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

elo said:


> How long does this Rampage show go for? 3 title matches in an hour!? Sounds kinda awful tbh.


That could work, seems like more of my style.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elo said:


> How long does this Rampage show go for? 3 title matches in an hour!? Sounds kinda awful tbh.


Literally the only one thinking this LMFAO


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Erik. said:


> Sounds like the perfect use of Big Show to me lol


If only QT had a Floyd Mayweather in his stable to go punch for punch with Big Show. I think we know where and when Ogogo will re-surface.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Today's show has been really solid in terms of in ring wrestling.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

TMTT said:


> That could work, seems like more of my style.


Rampage is 1hr long


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Still haven't shown a graphic for Christian vs. Kenny Omega for All Out yet....

AEW don't tend to do rematches....

Page costing Omega the Impact title on Rampage anyone? Eventually leading to Omega vs. Page at All Out?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joey Janella turned on Sonny Kiss…and nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> I really have no interest in a QT- Big Show feud


I'll take it. LOL


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

i feel like Rampage is going to need to get bumped to 2 hours in the near future


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Shades of HBK betraying Marty Jannetty. I'm personally devastated.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Rampage is 1hr long


Fully packed 1hr show should be interesting, less filler.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Popped that Paul Wight's theme kept the "WWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLL"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow losing again will hurt my heart.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I thought MJF used to use the "I'm better than you and you know it" in the beginning of his theme? I guess they stopped


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Really hope Wardlow has a good showing here.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Demo God time, pop that demo rating Christopher!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Joey Janella turned on Sonny Kiss…and nothing of value was lost.


A Sonny on Dynamite sighting lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MJF being the ref would have been a better angle


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Wardlow losing again will hurt my heart.




In his prime top conditioned athlete losing to a 50+ year old with a dad bod. Figures.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> I really have no interest in a QT- Big Show feud


I have no interest in QT Marshall in general.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> MJF being the ref would have been a better angle


Wasn't he supposed to be??


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 21, 2020)

Yeah I thought MJF was meant to be the guest ref. Did this change or did I misunderstand that?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jericho too fat for Wardlow to handle lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Even Wardlow couldn’t pick Jericho up lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wardlow's hair barely moving out of place is pretty impressive.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If these labors of Jericho are callbacks to his past, then Wardlow does make sense because Wardlow has a WWE look and they are wrestling that style this match


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wardlows a beautiful man.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wardlow is just a star ffs. Push him.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Christopher is a whole heap of dead weight, Wardlow having to work extra hard on these power moves.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Has Wardlow won a match of significance? He always loses matches that matter.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Wardlows a beautiful man.


No h-o-m-o.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Must admit, I'd just take Wardlow beating Jericho here, only to beat the shit out of MJF afterwards setting up that match instead lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Wardlow is just a star ffs. Push him.


He’s a WWE like guy. Has the look,but can’t talk and boring in the ring


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I thought MJF vs Jericho would be the final match of IC vs Pinnacle but if it happens next week I'm not so sure. Maybe they will do another 5 v 5 to end it?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425636487681478661


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> He’s a WWE like guy. Has the look,but can’t talk and boring in the ring


To be fair, I've never felt disappointed by a Wardlow match.

He's not a ring general, but he's not total lacklustre and boring to me. Plus, we've never really seen him unshackled on the mic. 

I'll always point back to Britt Baker at the beginning of AEW - boring and clunky in the ring and a terrible promo. Now look.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Jericho did this in such a lazy way lol


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> He’s a WWE like guy. Has the look,but can’t talk and boring in the ring


Vince would have fun with him for a while and then get rid of him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> I thought MJF vs Jericho would be the final match of IC vs Pinnacle but if it happens next week I'm not so sure. Maybe they will do another 5 v 5 to end it?


I think it won't be next week


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lmao lameeee


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

Looks like Jericho lost his belt and can't keep his pants up. I wonder if that's the reason for all of the powerbomb spots...Or is it apart of the story they're trying to tell.

He looked bad last week against Juvi (So did Juvi) and looks bad here.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Erik. said:


> To be fair, I've never felt disappointed by a Wardlow match.
> 
> He's not a ring general, but he's not total lacklustre and boring to me. Plus, we've never really seen him unshackled on the mic.
> 
> I'll always point back to Britt Baker at the beginning of AEW - boring and clunky in the ring and a terrible promo. Now look.



I think Wardlow wrestles like Roman Reigns. Lots of power moves but very slow


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ah so The Pinnacle are still a thing.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes, maybe it will be next week


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wardlow loses again. Just get him the fuck away from MJF. It's been two fucking years.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> I think Wardlow wrestles like Roman Reigns. Lots of power moves but very slow


The one thing I think they have wrong with Wardlow is the way they portray him.

I don't think he's big enough or strong enough to be the guy they portray him as. 

Just let him be a cool, badass guy who wants to beat you up. Not some powerhouse.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

thought maybe Hager was gonna turn lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol total heel move MJF…no entrance music.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Erik. said:


> The one thing I think they have wrong with Wardlow is the way they portray him.
> 
> I don't think he's big enough or strong enough to be the guy they portray him as.
> 
> Just let him be a cool, badass guy who wants to beat you up. Not some powerhouse.


Really? He's 6'2/6'3 and built like a brick shithouse.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

These labors are trash. Hasn't MJF already lost a "haha you can't use your finisher match" even adding the "I automatically win if you do" doesn't make this a good stip


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

All the labours and the blow off is not at All Out?

Unique.

Wardlow vs. MJF at All Out, perhaps?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425637980660772866


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy vs Spears and Jericho vs MJF next week. Last two big singles matches in the feud but PnP vs FTR is still going so who knows what the endgame is.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alrighty, so overall the show was 'ok'. Predicted it a disaster, was better than i thought it was going to be. Solid show.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Hopefully that was just Jericho selling the elbow, seemed odd to end the show with the ringside doc whispering to him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope after all this they just have MJF go 3-0 against Jericho and then Jericho takes some time off.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Decent show.

Not the best, but it was obviously a show that was more to set up their big new second show. We got 3 massive matches confirmed.

What a week and a half we now have in store though.

Rampage on Friday will definitely involve something huge. It has to. I personally think it'll be Hangman Page costing Omega the Impact title and opening the show off with a bang. Maybe another surprise in there and obviously some more teases.

Next weeks Dynamite is the last before the apparent CM Punk debut. And of course the fall out from Rampage.

And then the big one. The First Dance....

Exciting times ahead guys.

Oh. And more Dante Martin plz. 20 years old, jesus christ.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

After surviving a death match. After surviving the beast Wardlow. Chris Jericho now has to face his biggest test....win a match without the Judas effect

Something he has only done, idk, the entire first 25 years of his career?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I hope after all this they just have MJF go 3-0 against Jericho and then Jericho takes some time off.


Pretty sure Jericho is taking time off to go tour with Fozzy, but they did say he’d be an announcer on Rampage so who knows.

I think the whole IC-Pinnacle has run its course tho. Sammy and MJF are better on their own. Guys like Spears/Hager will always be jobbers. Wardlow has potential to be something


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I hope after all this they just have MJF go 3-0 against Jericho and then Jericho takes some time off.


Fozzy are touring in September and are in Europe in winter too. Maybe then.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Good solid show 7/10 

Dante Martin stole the show


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Dante Martin definitely stole the show tonight. With that being said, nothing really special tonight.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The heat for Dante, JB, Sammy, Darby and Britt tonight showed what a fine job of cultivating fresh young talent AEW have done.

I liked the ring work this week, there was a nice variety of styles. Even the women's match was well done. Darby vs Garcia was good and in another environment could've gone another 10 minutes easily. Main event wasn't very good but was well told from a storyline perspective. Jericho's sluggishness, even though probably not deliberate, makes sense with the story. He's been put through the ringer and is on his last legs. He looks like shit but has an excuse (for now).


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Positives tonight:

Black promo, Dante, Danny Garcia, Darby, Britt, Statlander's Ass, MJF, Pac vs Andrade coming up, and Paul Wight showing up.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Paul Wight's theme is up and it's literally the same guy who sang his fed theme. Nice attention to detail!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Paul Wight's theme is up and it's literally the same guy who sang his fed theme. Nice attention to detail!
> 
> *Joe Altier*
> Musical artist
> ...


Good! I approve


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Solid show, but I was deflated when they announced Omega vs Christian at “All Out,” and I don’t think I really recovered. Nothing against Christian, but I had my heart set on Omega vs Hangman. It kinda sucks the excitement out of the PPV for me because I don’t care about CM Punk that much. I...want...Hangman!

The only good reason to keep Hangman off the main event would be that he wants time off as a new father.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Nice show and I liked it better than last week.

I love the 5 labours of Jericho storyline (I am a mythology fan and love its nod to Hercules). Very original - which is hard to do in wrestling.

I would love a swerve for the fans and have jericho go over MJF

Christian V Omega is a good "treading water" ppv match up whilst the anticipation grows for hangman


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> Solid show, but I was deflated when they announced Omega vs Christian at “All Out,” and I don’t think I really recovered. Nothing against Christian, but I had my heart set on Omega vs Hangman. It kinda sucks the excitement out of the PPV for me because I don’t care about CM Punk that much. I...want...Hangman!
> 
> The only good reason to keep Hangman off the main event would be that he wants time off as a new father.


Got a strong feeling Omega/Christian isn't happening at All Out.

Think about it.

Whilst All Out WAS mentioned - they didn't advertise or highlight that once throughout the show or even show a graphic for it. 

Christian vs. Omega face off on Friday. Why would AEW give us the main event of All Out for free, 3 weeks before the actual event? When they rarely do rematches as it is, let alone for titles (I am aware it's a different belt)

Something is happening.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Great opener and mic work afterwards. Dante looked very good and The Elite even better by killing him in the end. 

Putting Impact title on the line based on the history of Cage with that company makes things intriguing.

Is he going to win it and then lose to Omega at All Out? Makes sense with both of them trading wins, but maybe they still want to shock everyone with Omega keeping the belt and therefore changing the main event for the ppv. Theyve made the main event official though and they never go back on their announcements, so it probably wont happen. 
Cages title win would be also a nice moment for Rampage and it would spice up their rivalry for the main gold.

Darby and Garcia was solid, altough Allin was lacking something here. He always had some nice camera shot, deadly suicide dive, etc in between and it just wasn't there. Either way, that tag team next week will be fun. 

6 man tag with Orange and Hardy group was so so.

Andrade had another weak promo. Chavo booked his match for All Out? Andrade said hes not his boss and then Chavo awkwardly just repeated his last sentence and the match was officiall? Weird. Also, so far this guy had only one match where his opponent looked much better than him. Maybe it's time to, I dont know, WRESTLE? 
His matches with Death Triangle have great potential, but so far they're doing their best to made it miserable and kill his run there.

Rose vs Statlander was okay. Better than their Revolution 2020 match. And yeah, Statlander has an amazing ass. :v

Britt Baker promo and entrance looked fantastic. Great moment with the towels. The promo and in ring confrontation with Velvet did its job and I cant wait to see it. 

Good Brothers vs Dark Order was okay thanks to the guys from DO. Gallows and Anderson are quite awful in ring these days. The rest of the squad didnt came to the ramp and Cabana was constantly looking at the entrance. I'm wondering what did that mean. 

QTs thing with Shaviones son was weak, but its been great to see Wight in the same ring with Comoroto. If that means they will work together in the future, then I'm all for it!
btw they need some other guy to do in ring interviews. Shavione is quite OVERUSED in this role.

Main event wasnt good at all in ring wise. On the other hand Jericho is banged up after 3 other matches and it made sense. Wardlow had another chance to shine and didnt deliver again though. 

So they will wrestle next week and not at All Out!? Weird. Hope they mean next weeks Rampage in Chicago, not Dynamite in Houston...

Good show overall. They did a great job with building up Rampage and also next weeks Dynamite looks solid so far. Bucks title defense with Jurrasic Express should be amazing and Sting will make his tv in ring debut!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

MrMeeseeks said:


> no he isnt he has a kid being born soon they dont want to put the title on him and have him be gone for weeks pull your head out of your ass and quit bitching


Cool it


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Got a strong feeling Omega/Christian isn't happening at All Out.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> ...


Yes, that makes sense. I hope you’re right.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Cool it


all they do is piss and moan about everything it gets old


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so rick nox just standing there watching all 6 men interfering during the match but then when dante comes in once again for the hot tag he starts to count then stops.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

MrMeeseeks said:


> all they do is piss and moan about everything it gets old


That's the nature of wrestling dude. Should see the wwe section. And the way this page story has not been booked the best. Especially if his not facing omega at all out


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Dante Martin is freaking amazing. He has moves that would make Spider-Man blush.

Running Omega vs. Christian twice is, iffy, Unless they have some twist planned imo.

Kris vs. Nyla was too short imo. However, damn Kris looks like a star in the making. She has a great mix of power and athleticism.

Thankfully AEW did not try to make Britt the heel in her hometown. That would not have worked. Also her and Velvet main eventing Rampage, perfect imo.

Putting the Good Brothers against Dark Order, just showed how uninteresting the former are by comparison. Shida cannot get on Dynamite for months. But Good Brothers need to be there apparently? Come on AEW.

The main event was solid. They made Wardlow look like a beast in defeat. And made you want to see Jericho kick MJF’s ass even more.

Good show.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Opening 6 man was fantastic. 5 years from now with more seasoning Dante will be getting best jnr nods in NJPW. The world title direction is just annoying at this point. Get the belt off omega immediately. Still enjoyed the match I am just done with elivolution (evolution meets the elite). Atleast fucking spice it up like jay white is doing by adding bey to the club

Darby vs Daniel was boring. Garcia has the in ring charisma of a potato. Compare to someone like thatcher who while not overly charismatic sells that his almost getting off on stretching your body parts. 

Dark order vs the goof brothers was everything that pisses me off about NJPW. Constant interference. And the goof brothers have absolutely repressed in ring as a tag team. It just shows how underrated uno and Grayson are as a team to drag these lumps to an entertaining match between the bullshit.

Stat's is also underrated 

End hardy on my screen 

Main event was fine. Normally I'd be upset about mjf facing jericho next week but I'm bored of this storyline. Atleast Sammy and spears and proud and powerful vs FTR have other caveats to it beyond pinnacle vs the circle. Such as insecure vet vs the rising star. Or the streets vs the south

This show gets a 4 out of 10.


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

The opening tag match was fucking fantastic.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay show. Britt Baker promo was the highlight of the night. Crowd was super hot for her.

Elite vs Dante and Sydals was amazing. Absolutely fantastic match. Dante looked like a star here. Loved it start to finish to the segment that came next.

So my take is, Christian is winning the impact title from Omega. Elite interferes, Kaz and Jurassic express gets involved, then Hangman returns and causes Omega to lose the impact title. Omega loses his shit and gives Hangman the title shot at All Out. Christian backs out of his title match out of respect and a way to thank Hangman for helping him out.

I wouldn't mind seeing Christian win the Impact title tbh. Belt collector gimmick is not even a thing in AEW. Him losing impact title on first Rampage will make it a memorable debut episode.

If Christian loses the impact title match them actually does challenge for AEW title match at AO, it better have a special stipulation. Otherwise it would be the first PPV mainevent title match that will have a rematch featured in it. Which sounds weird for AEW.

Jericho vs MJF is next week? Why not all out?


----------



## Excellently Executed (May 18, 2020)

-Dante Martin and Stu Grayson were the highlights of the night

-Curious to see what happens with Cage and Omega … could Kazarian or Hangman cost Omega the Impact title at Rampage? Maybe a three-way title fight at All Out?

-Good promo by Malakai Black … but “I’m lonely because I choose solitude”? Hmm. I assume that’s temporary if they’re going to be adding members to the House of Black.

-I like Pac talking up Fenix and Penta as tag contenders … would love to see them carry the tag belts

-Andrade is boring on the mic and has done almost nothing in the ring so far … not getting the hype at all … really hope they don’t have Pac lose to him

-Santana is great doing promos … but I just can’t buy Proud & Powerful being on the same level as FTR in the ring. Appreciate the build-up this rivalry is getting … but it’s hard to buy into it

-Bringing back some of that Wardlow / MJF tension? Interesting.

-I don’t understand the point of QT Marshall … he’s not interesting in or out of the ring, and I don’t see any develop so far with Comoroto or Solow

-Not really sure what’s up with Isiah Kassidy’s squealing

-Or Orange Cassidy putting a man’s hand in his pocket


----------



## Excellently Executed (May 18, 2020)

kennykiller12 said:


> I mean, I can't disagree. Butcher was born for bloody hate filled brawls ala the 80s with a manager to talk for him. They feel super out of place with Big Money Matt.


Butcher and Blade were out of place with Kingston as well.

Nice to hear Butcher is coming back soon … but it just feels like AEW doesn’t know what to do with them.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Garcia/Darby was excellent. Dante Martin stole the show. Other than that - uneventful episode of Dynamite. Rampage should be fire tho


----------



## Excellently Executed (May 18, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Chuck Taylor has no business being on national television, the guy looks terrible. Looks like a guy who works at a gas station jumped in the ring.


I think Chuck Taylor is alright … but there’s no excuse for him being in as bad a shape as he is.

Think JR mentioned it on air at one point a while ago.

But dude should be in better shape … especially when the rest of Best Friends are. 

It’s a bad look.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That first match was amazing and the rest of the show didn’t come close

enjoyed the dark order match obvs and there were some fun highlights

just hope in future they let Garcia come out to his own theme - he’s more badass that way. The 2.0 theme isn’t it

fun show - 7/10


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Wardlow loses again. Wins and loses matter. I would of had Wardlow beat Jericho after the EIGHT POWERBOMBS HE TOOK. And then MJF does a post match attack. And says 'you failed the labour of Jericho, however you still get your match now'. MJF hits his finisher (he hasn't wrestled in so long I forgot what it is) pins Jericho. Beats him to a pulp. Jericho written out For months. Inner circle chases him away. Jericho comes back puts him over at full gear or whatever it is. 

They've made Wardlow look absolute shit. He lost against Cody in the cage. Lost an MMA fight against Hager. Who NEVER wrestles. And loses albeit cheap to Jericho. 

I just personally would of booked it differently. I would try and get Wardlow over. And eventually wardlow would turn on MJF. And you'd have a babyface right there.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

It had been a while since I had watched Dynamite and it was terrible. Why are AEW stars always fighting jobbers. And there is no heat on the show. It's just matches, angles are not developing. When there are promos, just terrible and cliche and cartoonish.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

This episode sucked. 

Reason being, not enough stars, too many jobbers. 

The episode is always good regardless if the booking is bland if there's a good arena and stars.

The episode always sucks no matter what with majority of the show bland indy bs guys


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That first match was amazing and the rest of the show didn’t come close
> 
> enjoyed the dark order match obvs and there were some fun highlights
> 
> ...


Dante Martin was genuinely incredible.

I can't wait to see more of him.

Crazy how AEW can have such a weak card, yet put out such a fun show. 2 hours breezes by. A true buffet of wrestling as promised. Something for everyone.

To think, we're going to have a second show and this show didn't even properly have Moxley, Black or Miro and Punk and Bryan are still to come. Eesh.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

I enjoyed parts of the show then bored by others. Opening match was good. Although I’m baffled by what is going to happen with Omega/Christian. How can you have them fight this week then do it again 3 weeks later? Doesn’t exactly add tension does it? Does Omega beat him? If so why would anyone want the rematch? I know it’s a different belt but still.

I’ve said it before but I get so tired of Schiavone always being in the ring. Why can’t Britt just come out and cut a promo? Why does it always need to be an interview segment? 

Main event was underwhelming. Like that’s it? That’s the difficult challenge? Wardlow in a straight singles match which Jericho cheats to win. Ok. And then they face on dynamite next week? I’m putting money on Jericho walking out with a mic in hand singing Judas. 

Also, why on earth in 2021 am I seeing on their main show a feud involving Tony Schiavone, Big Show and QT Marshall ffs. Give more screen time to actual stars. No Mox, No Hangman, No Miro, No Cody, No Malakai Black other than a promo package… I dunno, we talk about how stacked this roster is but feels like every week half the show is taken up with jobbers and lower card performers. So I say get Bryan, get Punk, get Wyatt, get Strowman, get Cole eve get Murphy because too much of the show every week is getting taken up with guys who should not be on the show. 

Next week’s episode looks stacked though. Sting wrestling and Jericho vs MJF. As well as Bucks Vs Jungle Express. Should do a good number I’d think.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Dante Martin was genuinely incredible.
> 
> I can't wait to see more of him.
> 
> ...


yah - its amazing

and they keep on featuring young stars as well

people with little foresight bashes on the trios etc matches - but look how Dante shined in that environment

now, next time he appears, people are going to take notice

its a very good booking method IMO


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yah - its amazing
> 
> and they keep on featuring young stars as well
> 
> ...


He was booked perfectly.

And it worked. If he had done all this in a singles match with a bigger star, you'd have had the usual suspects complaining that a "jobber match" had gone 20 minutes, or whatever their narrative is. Being in a trios match allowed him to showcase the cool shit he can do (Though I bet he can do even better), he got over with the crowd and the crowd bought those near falls. Simple and effective. 

Love how the biggest pops of the night went to Dante Martin, Jungle Boy, Darby Allin and Britt Baker. Not a single WWE talent in sight there and all very young in terms of wrestling.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

WEEEEYYYYYEEYEYEYEYELLLLLLL IT'S THE........thatguycallledPaulWHitenowWWWWWW!!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Admittedly I skipped through the OC, Nyla and Good Brothers matches, but I enjoyed the rest of the show.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This was the worst episode of Dynamite in a while. Doesn't mean it was BAD, but much of it felt random. AEW feels like it's been cooling off after a scorcher in June and the first half of July, which is not how it should feel heading into All Out.

Christian vs. Omega twice, for example? One match felt like it was filler enough.

It also feels confusing since they're putting so much promotional weight into Rampage while All Out feels like an afterthought, to be honest. Why didn't they just make Jurassic Express vs. Young Bucks for All Out instead of next week on Dynamite? What matches are they supposed to be promoting for All Out, again? Who is Britt Baker supposed to face at All Out? Why wasn't Jericho and MJF saved for All Out?

And why the hell is QT Marshall on TV?

Maybe they're just waiting for Punk and Bryan to arrive. But it's been a disappointing couple of weeks, all things compared.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Honestly, seeing them set up Christian vs. Omega kind of killed the vibe for me. After all of this time of them building up Hangman Page it feels like a bait and switch with a handful of weeks to go.

Loved Britt Bakers portion of the show. Must be awesome for her every time they go to Pittsburgh. Looking forward to Baker vs. Red Velvet.

I guess that Paul Wight is making a return to the ring..? I do like his music.

The stipulation for Jericho vs. MJF is kind of dumb. Jericho has other finishers besides the Judas Effect. Hell, he could do the old Lion Tamer version of his submission move with his knee on MJFs face if he wanted to.

Overall Dynamite was alright. Wasn't one of their best ones for sure but wasn't horrible.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Paul Wight's new theme


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

Feel like I say the same every week, but Britney Bakker is the best thing in wrestling once again. Currently watching Dynamite - it's been a good ep, though I skimmed the Matt Hardy stuff because I don't care for it.

30 mins left.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I'd like to see Dante Martin in a slam dunk contest. He has the highest vertical leap I've ever seen a wrestler have


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

lol Paul Wight’s theme sounds like something that would be played over a montage in South Park. Those fucking vocals man.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The show last night was OK, but probably the weakest show since going back to touring. Surprisingly, the women were handled better last night. Britt's segment was gold, the Stat/Nyla match did exactly what it needed too and I like the inclusion of the NWA women's video.

Some other highlights:
Dante Martin finally broke out on TV. Now, if he can find a character then he can start to move into the future star category
Miro is great and the stipulation against Fuego is perfect. Saying you will redeem someone by giving that guy a chance to get signed and then ripping that dream away from him is great storytelling.
I liked the Pac promo. However, Andrade needs to stop talking and get Ric to manage him. This match will rule at All Out.
Jungle Boy looked slightly more comfortable on the mic. I would be Christian has been working with him.
Uno/Grayson are still one of the most underrated tag teams.
Black's promo was much better then his first one
All the promotion for Rampage was done well and they stacked the card for Friday. If they don't get a good rating, then it is not for lack of effort. The time slot will always be a killer though.

I am getting a bit nervous about the All Out card. Christian vs Omega is fine, but you can't have Hangman be the main story against the Elite for a month and then just switch it out. It is also weird if they face each other twice in a few weeks span. Unless Jungle Express is beating The Young Bucks, I don't see any team even having a story for the Tag Titles right now. Maybe the FTR/PnP winner goes in that direction. Jericho vs MJF is also not happening at All Out.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Bunch of fucking marks will buy anything. There is no goddamn way in hell they’re doing Christian and Omega twice over the next 3 weeks. Christian loses Friday, takes a beat down, and is injured. Hangman or Darby enter the spotlight - don’t let the fact they randomly slipped Darby into the 2nd position fool you. That shit happens for a reason…

Great show in person. Loved it. Omega and Cassidy had me fucking rolling, great comedic timing…


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two things: 

1. singing Judas and Jungle Boy’s live with a full crowd is fucking electric. My 6 year old DAUGHTER was way into it

2. Seeing Sting live for the first time in 22+ years was magical. Thank you, Tony Khan.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. singing Judas and Jungle Boy’s live with a full crowd is fucking electric. My 6 year old DAUGHTER was way into it
> 
> 2. Seeing Sting live for the first time in 22+ years was magical. Thank you, Tony Khan.


amazing!

so glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Criticisms are that Kenny didn’t do enough V-Triggers and finger-pointing. Haha


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

But seriously, anyone who believes they’re going to run Christian vs Kenny twice and ACTUALLY PROMOTE IT IN ADVANCE WITHOUT A SWERVE is the lowest of the low-intelligent marks. That is not how wrestling works, kiddies.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> But seriously, anyone who believes they’re going to run Christian vs Kenny twice and ACTUALLY PROMOTE IT IN ADVANCE WITHOUT A SWERVE is the lowest of the low-intelligent marks. That is not how wrestling works, kiddies.


yup, no way Christian faces him twice


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

They haven't really falsely advertised anything until that point, so why would they do it now? 

It's also going to be the first match of a new show, so they need something big and I dont think a heel winning is a way to go. Cage has to win here and then Omega takes his win back at All Out. This ppv will do record numbers either way, so they dont need a super special main event to draw a number.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. singing Judas and Jungle Boy’s live with a full crowd is fucking electric. My 6 year old DAUGHTER was way into it
> 
> 2. Seeing Sting live for the first time in 22+ years was magical. Thank you, Tony Khan.


That is awesome that you got to experience that with your daughter. My first child will be here early next year and I can't wait till he/she is old enough to go to a show with me.

You are right, that wrestling logic (especially AEW) dictates that Omega/Christian won't face each other twice in a short span. I am more nervous that the elite will beat down Christian before the match and make it a no-contest and instead make the All Out match for both Impact/TNA and AEW Championships. Granted, I may be over thinking it because I wanted to be there live when Hangman got his big win. Darby would be a good option too, if he isn't facing Punk.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Martyn said:


> They haven't really falsely advertised anything until that point, so why would they do it now?
> 
> It's also going to be the first match of a new show, so they need something big and I dont think a heel winning is a way to go. Cage has to win here and then Omega takes his win back at All Out. This ppv will do record numbers either way, so they dont need a super special main event to draw a number.


You got worked. It’s ok to admit, but it isn’t ok to double down on this lol

They’re going to either incapacitate Christian before the match, reminding the audience that they’re “Extreme Violent People”, which will set up a match for BOTH titles at All Out, or they’re going to beat Christian down post match, putting him out of the PPV, opening a spot for one of Hangman, Darby, or Jungle Boy.

But make no mistake: Kenny Omega hasn’t went 700+ fucking days without a single’s loss just to do the fucking job to Christian Cage. C’mon people.

Again…I thought in 2021 fans are “smart“ marks. How have they worked so many of you!? Lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Imagine if Kenny just lost clean to the Killswitch 2x. Don DID say that it was a devastating finish that Kenny will kick out of. And heels are known to be liars.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Imagine if Kenny just lost clean to the Killswitch 2x. Don DID say that it was a devastating finish that Kenny will kick out of. And heels are known to be liars.


Yet you still do t believe a word you said, Heel. Lol


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I was not a fan of this episode at all. Even Raw this week was much better than it. And that's saying a lot. The main event was one of the worst main events I have seen in a long time. Don't know if I have much to say about this episode of Dynamite other than I think seeing the impact titles defended is lame, 2.0 getting all these big matches makes no sense, and yeah why am I only interested in the Death Triangle Andrade feud the most out of everything? MJF vs. Jericho could be good but they're overdoing that angle as well.

An easy 2/10 for me.



Top bins said:


> Wardlow loses again. Wins and loses matter. I would of had Wardlow beat Jericho after the EIGHT POWERBOMBS HE TOOK. And then MJF does a post match attack. And says 'you failed the labour of Jericho, however you still get your match now'. MJF hits his finisher (he hasn't wrestled in so long I forgot what it is) pins Jericho. Beats him to a pulp. Jericho written out For months. Inner circle chases him away. Jericho comes back puts him over at full gear or whatever it is.
> 
> They've made Wardlow look absolute shit. He lost against Cody in the cage. Lost an MMA fight against Hager. Who NEVER wrestles. And loses albeit cheap to Jericho.
> 
> I just personally would of booked it differently. I would try and get Wardlow over. And eventually wardlow would turn on MJF. And you'd have a babyface right there.


I like Wardlow and everyting and I see your points, but he's absolute shit in the ring. I know Jericho is sometimes hit or miss in the ring as well but Wardlow was mainly every reason why that main event was atrocious. I guess that's apart of the reason why I don't really care to see him get a serious push anytime soon. He's decent at being MJF's bitch for now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> You got worked. It’s ok to admit, but it isn’t ok to double down on this lol
> 
> They’re going to either incapacitate Christian before the match, reminding the audience that they’re “Extreme Violent People”, which will set up a match for BOTH titles at All Out, or they’re going to beat Christian down post match, putting him out of the PPV, opening a spot for one of Hangman, Darby, or Jungle Boy.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good time. 

And I agree with you. 

I imagine it was either a slip up mentioning All Out or something going to happen. It was quite telling that no one else mentioned All Out throughout the show, not the commentators, no one. Not even a graphic.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> You got worked. It’s ok to admit, but it isn’t ok to double down on this lol
> 
> They’re going to either incapacitate Christian before the match, reminding the audience that they’re “Extreme Violent People”, which will set up a match for BOTH titles at All Out, or they’re going to beat Christian down post match, putting him out of the PPV, opening a spot for one of Hangman, Darby, or Jungle Boy.
> 
> ...


How much do you want to bet? Cage is winning 100%. We can do it via PayPal. 😈


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

bdon said:


> You got worked. It’s ok to admit, but it isn’t ok to double down on this lol
> 
> They’re going to either incapacitate Christian before the match, reminding the audience that they’re “Extreme Violent People”, which will set up a match for BOTH titles at All Out, or they’re going to beat Christian down post match, putting him out of the PPV, opening a spot for one of Hangman, Darby, or Jungle Boy.
> 
> ...


Christian is winning. By interference or something else. Omega gets his win back at AO decisively.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> Christian is winning. By interference or something else. Omega gets his win back at AO decisively.


I just don’t see it happening. Not after 700+ days of Omega not losing.

And if they do, they’re fucking terrible bookers, which we already know to be true, but this would take the cake for me.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

bdon said:


> I just don’t see it happening. Not after 700+ days of Omega not losing.
> 
> And if they do, they’re fucking terrible bookers, which we already know to be true, but this would take the cake for me.


Hangman just had a child. He's out for AO. Christian vs Omega has no heat. Christian winning the Impact title gives their AO match an air of unpredictability.

It's first show for Rampage. First match. Something big is going down I think.

He had to lose the titles at some point. Can't keep them forever. Better to lose to Christian who is a well known name as compared to Brian Myers or any other impact guy. 

Plus if it's a fluke win, it doesn't hurt Kenny, as he will get his win at AO anyways.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> I just don’t see it happening. Not after 700+ days of Omega not losing.
> 
> And if they do, they’re fucking terrible bookers, which we already know to be true, but this would take the cake for me.


Who's actually booking the Impact title though? Would that not be an Impact call?

This is the problem with cross promotion.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If AEW is given the option to have Kenny drop his other two titles to AEW wrestlers (Christian and Andrade), it must be tempting. It would mean giving the rub to contracted talents rather than having Kenny lose to the other promotion's guys.

If that is an option, Kenny could beat Christian in a rematch for just the AEW title at All Out. Not sure about Andrade, Kenny vs. Andrade in AEW doesn't seem to have much going for it right now, but if Andrade beats PAC, he'd be shot into contendership.

Basically, if they took this route, it'd be important for Omega to win at least one rematch and regain his steam for the eventual endgame of Hangman (surely).

AEW could do that 'Battle of the Belts' show they trademarked with Kenny defending AEW, Christian defending IMPACT, Andrade defending AAA and then the rest.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

You don’t book Kenny to not lose a singles match in 2 years only to have that honor of “beating Omega” bestowed onto goddamn Christian fucking Cage.

And if they do, then they’re fucking awful bookers and really fucking don’t get this business. Flat out.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> You don’t book Kenny to not lose a singles match in 2 years only to have that honor of “beating Omega” bestowed onto goddamn Christian fucking Cage.
> 
> And if they do, then they’re fucking awful bookers and really fucking don’t get this business. Flat out.


Who's actually booking the Impact title though? Would that not be an Impact call?

This is the problem with cross promotion.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Who's actually booking the Impact title though? Would that not be an Impact call?
> 
> This is the problem with cross promotion.


I think Tony Khan and Scott D'Amore are working together to tell a story. Hopefully, it will be a good one. This is probably the most interesting the Impact title has been since Spike TV.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Who's actually booking the Impact title though? Would that not be an Impact call?
> 
> This is the problem with cross promotion.


They can’t book for an AEW show, though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> They can’t book for an AEW show, though.


They can almost certainly decide what goes on with their belt though as well as deciding who wins it next.

If they want Christian to be the belt holder - he will be. 

I'd hardly call that an AEW booking issue.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> They can almost certainly decide what goes on with their belt though as well as deciding who wins it next.
> 
> If they want Christian to be the belt holder - he will be.
> 
> I'd hardly call that an AEW booking issue.


You don’t build Omega for 700+ days to give the rub to Christian Cage. That’s not how this shit works. Simple as that.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> You don’t build Omega for 700+ days to give the rub to Christian Cage. That’s not how this shit works. Simple as that.


But no one gives a fuck about Impact.

Hangman Page being the one to dethrone Hangman of his record breaking AEW title run still gives him a huge rub and the fans will eat it up. Regardless of whether Omega has a title that's worth less than my shirt or not.

But AEW absolutely don't have a final say in this.

If Impact want Christian to win the title, he will.

Just like if AAA want Andrade to win the belt tomorrow, he will.

And THAT'S the problem with cross promotion. AEW ultimately don't have the final say of what goes on in other promotions, especially with other promotions belts.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> But no one gives a fuck about Impact.
> 
> Hangman Page being the one to dethrone Hangman of his record breaking AEW title run still gives him a huge rub and the fans will eat it up. Regardless of whether Omega has a title that's worth less than my shirt or not.
> 
> ...


AEW would have him drop the AEW title first. This shit isn’t hard. You don’t wait and let someone else beat your 700+ days undefeated world champion.

You’ll see tonight.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Let me just add that IF they were to go through with Christian going over Omega BY ANY MEANS, then I don’t want to hear anyone fucking complain when the vultures come in mocking how shitty AEW’s booking is.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> Let me just add that IF they were to go through with Christian going over Omega BY ANY MEANS, then I don’t want to hear anyone fucking complain when the vultures come in mocking how shitty AEW’s booking is.


Hangman costs Kenny the impact title, then costs Kenny the AAA title, then says he will cost Kenny his AEW title if he doesn’t give him his title shot on PPV.


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Huge fan of AEW but this was the worst show I have seen in a while. Matches were YouTube quality match ups.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> Hangman costs Kenny the impact title, then costs Kenny the AAA title, then says he will cost Kenny his AEW title if he doesn’t give him his title shot on PPV.


Still stupid booking, because it’s a babyface cheating the big bad heel. That’s bad, and it does Page no favors in being the first to dethrone Kenny after 700+ days.

That’s the only logical way to do it, but it is still stupid and shows they booked themselves into a corner and got big noted by lesser companies.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> Still stupid booking, because it’s a babyface cheating the big bad heel. That’s bad, and it does Page no favors in being the first to dethrone Kenny after 700+ days.
> 
> That’s the only logical way to do it, but it is still stupid and shows they booked themselves into a corner and got big noted by lesser companies.


I always thought that Kenny would “collect” all the non-wwe titles, hold the non-wwe universe to ransom (thus uniting it) and then drop them all to hangman (the future FOTC) who would hand them back to the relevant companies like Robin Hood gives money to the poor.

A lot has happened since then though and if Punk and Bryan are on board (I’ve not followed properly for months so I’m unsure if it’s set in stone or not) it makes sense that Hangman is moved out of contention as he’s less of a star and the dream matches are:

Kenny vs Punk
Kenny vs Bryan

They may be using Christian as a filler feud to line up the dots with Punk and Bryan’s debut, and hangman will easily slot into TNT title scene against heels like Miro and MJF.

I will be a bit pissed though if Kenny drops belts individually to people like Christian and Andrade because it means fans have emotionally invested in a long Hangman storyline which would’ve been dropped for stars like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> I always thought that Kenny would “collect” all the non-wwe titles, hold the non-wwe universe to ransom (thus uniting it) and then drop them all to hangman (the future FOTC) who would hand them back to the relevant companies like Robin Hood gives money to the poor.
> 
> A lot has happened since then though and if Punk and Bryan are on board (I’ve not followed properly for months so I’m unsure if it’s set in stone or not) it makes sense that Hangman is moved out of contention as he’s less of a star and the dream matches are:
> 
> ...


Their arrival has nothing do with Omega/Hangman storyline. They cooled it off due to Hangmans family situation (expecting birth of a baby), not due to big free agents coming in.

They will all have to go trough Christian Cage route in order to get the shots and really, theres tons of other programs they can do, theres no need to rush to it. They will milk their appearances for many months. No need to do Kenny/Bryan or Kenny/Punk this year at all.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> I always thought that Kenny would “collect” all the non-wwe titles, hold the non-wwe universe to ransom (thus uniting it) and then drop them all to hangman (the future FOTC) who would hand them back to the relevant companies like Robin Hood gives money to the poor.
> 
> A lot has happened since then though and if Punk and Bryan are on board (I’ve not followed properly for months so I’m unsure if it’s set in stone or not) it makes sense that Hangman is moved out of contention as he’s less of a star and the dream matches are:
> 
> ...


Exactly. Waste 700+ days on goddamn Christian Cage. How is him going over Omega better for the company than someone like Jungle Boy, Darby, Sammy, or any other young lion if the Hangman is to end? It’s fucking stupid, and I’ll probably be out on that decision.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Martyn said:


> Their arrival has nothing do with Omega/Hangman storyline. They cooled it off due to Hangmans family situation (expecting birth of a baby), not due to big free agents coming in.
> 
> They will all have to go trough Christian Cage route in order to get the shots and really, theres tons of other programs they can do, theres no need to rush to it. They will milk their appearances for many months. No need to do Kenny/Bryan or Kenny/Punk this year at all.


They would’ve known about hangman’s expected child 8 or 9 months ago therefore why would they even bother teasing a storyline that they couldn’t finish. Standard paternity leave is 2 weeks, Mox and Cody recently had a baby and both are back for matches with a month or 2.

Punk and Bryan has changed everything. Have you ever wanted to know what Punk and Bryan would be like without WWE chains, now you are going to find out. Punk and Bryan are bigger stars than anybody on AEW roster by a long way and Kenny is dubbed as the best in ring wrestler in world. They are also getting on so these matches will happen sooner rather than later. They will not be holding back on Punk and Bryan the same way as they did with Miro.

I wouldn’t be surprised if they’ve shelved the whole collector storyline and agreed to give the impact and AAA titles back as they now have bigger plans.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> Exactly. Waste 700+ days on goddamn Christian Cage. How is him going over Omega better for the company than someone like Jungle Boy, Darby, Sammy, or any other young lion if the Hangman is to end? It’s fucking stupid, and I’ll probably be out on that decision.


I personally think the collector storyline might be shelved as the Impact and AAA title is not required for an AEW title scene that revolves around Omega, Punk and Bryan.

That’s where the money is, just a shame that hangman’s AEW title reign might have to wait another year or so as he’s super over.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> I personally think the collector storyline might be shelved as the Impact and AAA title is not required for an AEW title scene that revolves around Omega, Punk and Bryan.
> 
> That’s where the money is, just a shame that hangman’s AEW title reign might have to wait another year or so as he’s super over.


Collector storyline or not, you don’t give away the rub of 700+ days without a single’s loss. Vacate those titles. Simple as that.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> Collector storyline or not, you don’t give away the rub of 700+ days without a single’s loss. Vacate those titles. Simple as that.


I get what your saying, Kenny’s streak ending singles loss should be special, I just don’t see Punk signing without being guaranteed the AEW title, similar to Jericho and Mox at beginning of AEW, therefore I’m sure Kenny, as he’s had the title for a while will be dropping it to punk shortly and therefore the collector storyline, and impact/AAA titles being in AEW, becomes redundant.

I doubt Bryan will demand title ASAP as I’m sure he will be giving booking power due to Smackdown booking experience.

We will have to wait and see though.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I’m quite an AEW newbie these days but I’ve seen the last few episodes of Dynamite now and have gathered a few random thoughts. Some which may be super obvious but whatever.


Excalibur isn’t as bad as everyone says he is. Even JR wasn’t that bad on this show but a three man booth is still too much.
If Orange Cassidy is wrestling, I’m not paying attention. Fuck this guy and his comedy.
The Elite’s theme song sounds like ‘Be Aggressive’ by Faith No More.
Is Britt Baker a heel or what?
This formula of random matches is a good idea and keeps things fresh. Just think the matches go a bit too long.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> They would’ve known about hangman’s expected child 8 or 9 months ago therefore why would they even bother teasing a storyline that they couldn’t finish. Standard paternity leave is 2 weeks, Mox and Cody recently had a baby and both are back for matches with a month or 2.
> 
> Punk and Bryan has changed everything. Have you ever wanted to know what Punk and Bryan would be like without WWE chains, now you are going to find out. Punk and Bryan are bigger stars than anybody on AEW roster by a long way and Kenny is dubbed as the best in ring wrestler in world. They are also getting on so these matches will happen sooner rather than later. They will not be holding back on Punk and Bryan the same way as they did with Miro.
> 
> I wouldn’t be surprised if they’ve shelved the whole collector storyline and agreed to give the impact and AAA titles back as they now have bigger plans.


Do you realise that Hangmans journey to get the title dates back to the very first AEW show and his storyline with the Elite is as old as the company? Theres no need to end this now. They can milk it more and get back to it later. Also, paternity leave is maybe 2 weeks, but he might simply wanted to have more time at home. Cody and Moxley arent at the top right now and still you barely see them nowadays. Page with the title would have to be there every week.

You're also greatly exaggerating Punks and Bryan impact. They're big, but Jericho and The Elite are at the same level if not bigger. Their fanbase wouldnt buy it they would give them Goldbergs treatment right of the bat. It doesnt work that way and not everybody is a CM Punk fan.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> I get what your saying, Kenny’s streak ending singles loss should be special, I just don’t see Punk signing without being guaranteed the AEW title, similar to Jericho and Mox at beginning of AEW, therefore I’m sure Kenny, as he’s had the title for a while will be dropping it to punk shortly and therefore the collector storyline, and impact/AAA titles being in AEW, becomes redundant.
> 
> I doubt Bryan will demand title ASAP as I’m sure he will be giving booking power due to Smackdown booking experience.
> 
> We will have to wait and see though.


And even if it is Punk, I’m fine with that, as it is part of the larger story. “Ooh. It took Punk returning to dethrone Omega”, which easily lends itself to building your main event title scene. Whoever beats Punk becomes the next made man.

Dropping to Christian does not fit that bill at all, ya know? Even if it isn’t Punk, and you must drop the Impact title first, drop it to a Darby, Jungle Boy, Sammy, or someone that can go and get experience in the main event scene on Impact.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Catching up pretty late on Dynamite and Rampage this week. Just caught both back to back. Quick thoughts on Dynamite:

-The Trios match was a hot opener. Dante Martin is absolutely incredible and his showcasing on Wednesday night really had the crowd on fire. Loved all the heel work from Omega and the Bucks here. This was Dante's coming-out party and he did not disappoint. Another homegrown star in the making. Awesome match. Jurassic Express vs Young Bucks and Omega vs Christian were set up in a nice post-match segment. I'll give my thoughts on the whole Omega/Christian thing in the Rampage thread.

-Really liked the Malakai Black vignette. Following that we got Darby vs Garcia which was a nice technical match-up. Enjoyed watching Daniel Garcia for the first time. I like his style. It'll be fun to see Sting and Darby squash the 2.0 jobbers in a Texas Tornado next week.

-Skipped the HFO Trios match. Just wasn't interested.

-Really enjoyed Statlander vs Nyla Rose. Short and sweet. Kris Statlander is just phenomenal from my POV. In every way. Everything from her entrance to the way she moves in the ring is just entrancing and fun to watch. She has quickly become one of my favorites since her return. I would have no problem with her being the next AEW Women's Champion, even before Thunder Rosa gets her reign. The pendulum moon-sault on the outside looked great, so did the 451 Splash to end the match. 

-Britt Baker's promo was awesome. The crowd was on fire. Loved the Terrible Towel Pittsburgh repping. She got a true hometown reaction and Tony Khan made sure to let her have her moment. 

-Good Brothers vs Grayson/Uno was okay. Genuinely thought that the Dark Order would be winning this on multiple occassions. I would have booked them to win if I were writing the show. The Good Brothers are such a bore. 

-QT Marshall can fuck off. No reason to put this guy on TV. Paul Wight vs QT Marshall sounds awful. PAC vs Andrade at All Out though sounds like a show stealer. Can't wait for that. 

-Jericho vs Wardlow was booked very well in my opinion. The way they booked this match was a play at Lesnar vs Cena when "Suplex City" was born. Lesnar hit 10 German Suplexes and completely squashed John Cena, to the shock of the crowd. Wardlow hit 5-8 Powerbombs much in that same fashion but lost in the end with a bat to the face and a Judas Effect. Wardlow looked great. Had a dominating showing and only lost due to Jericho using a weapon and immediately hitting his finisher right after. That would keep anyone down for a 3 count so Wardlow doesn't look bad here at all.

Solid show. Was better than expected given the card that we were looking at going in.

*Overall: 7/10*


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Okay show. Britt Baker promo was the highlight of the night. Crowd was super hot for her.
> 
> Elite vs Dante and Sydals was amazing. Absolutely fantastic match. Dante looked like a star here. Loved it start to finish to the segment that came next.
> 
> ...


How is it a rematch when it is a different title? Also Moxley vs Omega in Exploding Barbwire Death match was the first rematch on PPV.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Who's actually booking the Impact title though? Would that not be an Impact call?
> 
> This is the problem with cross promotion.





Erik. said:


> They can almost certainly decide what goes on with their belt though as well as deciding who wins it next.
> 
> If they want Christian to be the belt holder - he will be.
> 
> I'd hardly call that an AEW booking issue.





Erik. said:


> But no one gives a fuck about Impact.
> 
> Hangman Page being the one to dethrone Hangman of his record breaking AEW title run still gives him a huge rub and the fans will eat it up. Regardless of whether Omega has a title that's worth less than my shirt or not.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if you're deliberately being naive or not but there is plenty to correct in these posts.

First, AEW would without question have huge say in who gets the Impact Title. For Impact this is the first time they've had some kind of relevancy in over 5 years now and they are desperate to be affiliated with AEW. Why? Because AEW can loan them talent that can potentially get them out of this hole such as Christian, Omega etc.

Impact will go along with anyone AEW wants to hold their belt as long as it's even slightly beneficial for Impact. I can almost guarantee you that they didn't take a look at AEW's roster and call Tony Khan to tell him that it's going to be Christian and Christian only winning the Impact World Title. Tony holds all the cards.

Second, you're right about nobody giving a fuck about Impact but it kind of devalues your original point of them having all this stroke.

Third, if this had happened on an Impact show where less people had seen it then it wouldn't be a big issue but it happened on an AEW show therefore it DOES matter. That's his first loss in however many days and it was to Christian. We don't all get to shift goalposts because the Impact Title means less than the AEW Title.

Fourth, the fans will still be happy if Hangman dethrones Kenny but it won't mean as much now given that Kenny has lost to Christian already. This is the point Bdon keeps bringing up all over the forum.

Fifth, AAA did want Andrade to win the title but AEW told them no and therefore Kenny kept the title.

Sixth, AEW has plenty of say in everything except NJPW.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fourth, the fans will still be happy if Hangman dethrones Kenny but it won't mean as much now given that Kenny has lost to Christian already. This is the point Bdon keeps bringing up all over the forum.


Bingo. Hangman winning will matter, but as an emotional investment, you NEED to save the dastardly villain’s comeuppance for your KEY protagonist. And if unforeseen events occur, then you need to give your key protagonist’s big win over the dastardly villain to your NEXT “next guy”, such as Jungle Boy a month ago.

You do not give it to the old guy who has a built-in following and isn’t likely to suddenly get MORE popular. You save those “first loss in X amount of days”-level wins for MAKING a guy into a star.

Why else do you think WCW was so determined to get Hogan to Sting and drew it out as long as they did? Sure, Lex went over for a minute, but he was the next closest top babyface in the company, and that was AGAIN used an emotional investment on the fans to make them BELIEVE that only Sting could save them from the NWO’s tyranny now.

Christian winning the Impact title and immediately losing 3 weeks later does not pull on the emotional heart string in the same way as Lex did. Jungle Boy winning and getting geeked a week, a month later could have had similar impact (no pun intended), but Christian winning served no purpose to the story to emotionally pulling in more fan interest, nothing.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Bingo. Hangman winning will matter, but as an emotional investment, you NEED to save the dastardly villain’s comeuppance for your KEY protagonist.


Exactly this.

It'd be like Apollo Creed toppling Ivan Drago in Rocky IV. What point is there to watch the rest of the movie when the bad guy has already been knocked the fuck out?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Exactly this.
> 
> It'd be like Apollo Creed toppling Ivan Drago in Rocky IV. What point is there to watch the rest of the movie when the bad guy has already been knocked the fuck out?


Seriously.

This shit is so simple. Stuff like this is why AEW, and wrestling as a whole, needs an Eric Bischoff to teach fans how television works.

You want good pro wrestling booking decisions? I HIGHLY, HIGHLY suggest you go back and watch Adam West’s Batman series. Watch each episode one time a week, hang on the edge of your seat wondering if and HOW the Joker will “get his”, then come back and tell me if AEW books television well.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I am totally amped for this - If MJF wins I want major shenanigans. They have hit the mark with this storyline, as they have with Dynamite (except for a blip a fortnight ago) and Rampage.


----------

